# Google- Irritable bowel syndrome linked to diet - Business Standard



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

IANS
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Irritable bowel syndrome linked to diet*
*Business Standard*
The change in your bowel pattern or abdominal pain has more to do with your diet and balance of beneficial and harmful gut bacteria than with your mood, studies show. *Irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS), an umbrella term that refers to diarrhoea, discomfort *...*
*IBS* and bloating: When the *gut* microbiota gets out of balance<nobr>Medical Xpress</nobr>

<nobr>*all 9 news articles »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

